# CW HD



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

Will Dish ever be able to sell a national CW HD package? Neither Albuquerque nor El Paso TX offer CW in anything but SD and that pretty much covers the entire state of NM. I qualify for the superstations but they're in SD too.

The only way I've been able to get CW shows in HD is to download them.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You and most of the rest of the US that doesnt have access to an HD version of the CW. There is an active thread over in the D* forums as well about this exact same issue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With affiliates that have exclusive rights with their markets there isn't much hope for a national feed. The CW has sold the right to broadcast those shows to a local affiliate. They (and all affiliates) have to abide with their contract.

It is frustrating when the network is broadcast as a .2 in SD or not carried on satellite at all or is on an affiliate that does not do HD or preempts shows but it comes back to that contract. National feeds can only be provided where it doesn't infringe on a local affiliate's rights.


----------



## PEARLTONE (May 27, 2006)

mlcarson said:


> Will Dish ever be able to sell a national CW HD package? Neither Albuquerque nor El Paso TX offer CW in anything but SD and that pretty much covers the entire state of NM. I qualify for the superstations but they're in SD too.
> 
> The only way I've been able to get CW shows in HD is to download them.


if its possible for you to put up ota antenna....... you will get it like me


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

PEARLTONE said:


> if its possible for you to put up ota antenna....... you will get it like me


Or you can get lucky and have the local Fox and CW change call signs and you get CW in HD that way.


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

What difference does it make if I get it via OTA, SAT, or Cable if all of the sources are SD? Or are you claiming that El Paso is broadcasting it OTA in HD? That would be news to me.



PEARLTONE said:


> if its possible for you to put up ota antenna.......
> you will get it like me


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All you can do is lobby your local CW station to go HD, otherwise there is NO hope of you getting CW in HD.

Fortunately our local CW does 720p, but having 2 720p signals plus a 480p on the same frequency, the picture is a little soft and sometines you can see some macro blocking.


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

If I'm dependent on the local affiliate, this will be one of the last markets to get HD. Supernatural and Smallville were available to download in HD last night about the same time that they were shown here due to the time zone so I guess my HD content on the CW will be via the net with the added bonus of being commercial free. I can't wait for the day that the idea of a local affiliate is obsolete. Just imagine if the Internet were the medium of choice with reliable multicast streams that could be tapped into. The only local content I want to see is the news and that could actually be done just as well on a website.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

WUCW in Minneapolis has both HD on 23.1 and SD on 23.2.

I record Smallville OTA in HD from them.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

No such luck here. Where I live, MyNetwork and CW are broadcasting OTA on our local CBS and ABC affiliate's sub-channels. Which also shares bandwidth with those station's SD sub-channels. Nice huh? Not only is it in SD, it's bandwidth limited SD. There's no option in my area to get those channels in HD other than to subscribe to Charter cable. I would welcome a national CW feed or if one of the superstations was allow to broadcast their HD feed in addition to their SD feed.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If there was a national HD feed, your local affiliate would have even less motivation to go HD. Get an antenna, and let the station know that you'd LOVE to have them in HD. Give them feedback...that's what stations like.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Better yet, watch the station and visit with their local advertisers, hinting about the lack of High definition programming, loss of viewership, etc. Pressure them in the pocketbook.


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

If there was a national HD feed, I wouldn't need the local affiliate. I don't think the stations give a crap about the antenna users; they're a small minority of their viewer base. Most views are using cable or satellite. The whole idea of a broadcast affiliate is simply a way to map an exclusive territory now. The last CW affiliate I was near was cable only so there wasn't even a pretense of a broadcast station.

Programming on each network is exclusive and the affiliates make sure that they have exclusivity for the market so what incentive is there for them to spend money on HD broadcasts? There's no competition.

The answer for me now is the Internet. It's probably illegal to upload the material but I don't think there's a been a prosecution of downloading on a non P2P network of OTA content. The shows I watch are available on the Internet even before the SD broadcasts and are commercial free.

I've never seen positive feedback to broadcasters do any good. The closest I've seen to have any affect is negative feedback on broadcast signals for a territory. They actually did work on improving reception issues by creating additional repeaters. The digital transition didn't work out very well for some of the more rural areas until more towers were put up.



kenglish said:


> If there was a national HD feed, your local affiliate would have even less motivation to go HD. Get an antenna, and let the station know that you'd LOVE to have them in HD. Give them feedback...that's what stations like.


----------



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

Noticed that the canadian Sat company Bell TV Carries KTLA,WPIX,WGN and WSBK in HD......
Only Sat provider to date that has it.....


----------



## mlcarson (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice. Unfortunately I can't get BEV this far south. I had Shaw Direct for a bit but had reception issues with it too on some transponders -- worked fine in MI though. Shaw has WGN HD. BEV would be nice but they won't willingly sell service to anybody in the US. Overall, I prefer DISH but on the issue of CW HD -- Canadian SAT wins.


----------



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya it was nice last night watching Smallville in HD..
I get the Package just for that show from CW...
WGN HD had basketball game on so they moved the show to Sat Night...
Glad i noticed ahead of time and was able to DVR it on WPIX HD...
.....
I would rather watch to on dish,
What i dont understand is they have a Superstations package for 7$ a month
and none of the channels come in hd...
Totally Stupid
Maybe with all the extra bandwidth from loosing the fox affilite channels some one over at dish with a BRAIN will get it that they could make more money from there Superstations pack by making it availible in HD........

DONt Get it at all


----------

